# Got one, with a twist.



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The short story: found some birds around 11:30 this morning, wife dropped me off on a higher ridge 1 canyon over. I worked my way down a treacherous slippery and steep slope and back up the other side. As I was about to crest the ridge, approx 200 yards from where i estimated the birds to be, I spotted a Tom sneaking through the sage 30 yards ahead of me. I quickly threw up my gun, and got a shot off. Being surprised and way out of breath I shot just behind him  . The next shot put the hurt on him but he wasnt giving up yet, He got in the air and went out of sight just ahead of me. I rushed up over the hill to find him standing maybe 30 yards from where I had hit him. He was on his feet (barely) but I could tell he was hit good as he was pretty shakey. I took careful aim and he dropped at the shot.

Nice Tom, not a bruiser but still a great bird. 9" beard on him.

The funny part to this story is I got the bird and headed directly down the mountain to the nearest road. Wife and boy picked me up and we went home. A few minutes later 2 police cars showed up. Some idiot called the police saying I had shot a turkey right off the road. The cops were really cool and totally pro-hunting. After I told where I hunted and where I shot the bird at, they called up the "idiot" back who then admitted they hadnt actually seen me shoot there, they just saw me with the bird getting into my truck and assumed I had shot it right then :? .

The cops told me dont sweat it, it was perfectly legal when and where I killed it. They then congratulated me on it and went on asking me lots of questions about hunting and other things. The female officer asked if she could pick it up and hold it which I did LOL. Pretty cool cops.

Fairly amusing... I'm glad I got one, now I gotta figure out how to get one for my wife.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats, road hunter! :mrgreen:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

+1 ARKANSAS ROAD HUNTER :mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Congrats, road hunter! :mrgreen:


LMAO!

-DallanC


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrats on the bird!

gotta love those Dudley DO Right idiots!!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Where's the pic's?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

He's tryin to photoshop the road out of the background. Give him time.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

horsesma said:


> Where's the pic's?


Here ya go. My boy thought it was the coolest thing ever.










-DallanC


----------



## PolarXJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The boy sure likes that one, nice work! I am glad that you got off of the road for the pic.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice! Great Bird! 8)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> The boy sure likes that one, nice work! I am glad that you got off of the road for the pic.


Haha I knew I shouldnt have mentioned the cops... this is going to be with me a while now :lol:

PS: Here's the original picture before we photoshopped in the background:










-_O- :^8^: *()* :O--O:

-DallanC


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, not quite what I had in mind but even better :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
BTW nice bird.


----------



## 41ducks (Nov 3, 2010)

-_O- -_O- -_O- That's great! LOL.


----------

